# Breeding Problems



## 06louth (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

I am new to this forum, I have 8 cockatiels and they have tried to breed and sometimes the eggs haven't been any good but I get my chicks to about 3 weeks at the most and then loose them and I don't know why. Any help would be useful.

Kind Regards Henry


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You *need* to supply more info...such as, as they growing normally in the nest for the age of the bird, what are the parents feeding them. When they are dying are they still in the nest or being handfed. How do they act prior to death. What mutation are the parents? Are any related? How are they set yp, cage bred or colony? What size nestbox, and what is used for the bedding? 

Also, if you have a avian vet nearby it might be wise to take in one of the babies at the first sign of illness to find out what the problem is. OR, if it dies have a necropsy done to find cause of death.


----------



## 06louth (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks for replying, the cockateils are growing normally and the parents are feeding them on millet both red and white and striped, black, white, hearts of sunflowers. they also have iodine block and millet sprays with green-food available and cuttlefish bone and grit. they are bedded on wood shavings. yes they are dying in the nest, i don't attempt to hand feed them as i have never had any success. they have been all aviary bred and as far as i know they are not related. the parents mutation are pearl pied and the cocks are normal greys. The nest box size is 10'' x 10'' x 25''.

Kind Regards

Henry


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The grit might be the problem. I know someone on another board who lost a whole clutch of cockatiel chicks because the parents fed them too much grit and it impacted their crops. Grit isn't essential and you can replace it with a mineral block which won't cause impaction. The cuttlebone and iodine block will also provide minerals so leave those in.

Softer food might be helpful, especially when the babies are tiny - dry seed can be hard for chicks to digest. Soaking or sprouting the seed will make it softer although you'll need to be careful that it doesn't spoil. Pellets are a good baby food. You can offer them wet or dry - the parents will drink water to soften them up if necessary. My parent birds like whole-grain bread as a baby food, and some birds like cooked rice and similar foods.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

How about somebody who is having the same problem. Lost 5chicks in the last 2days. They do not have grit in their diet. I had 13, now they are slowly fading. Ages are around 1-2 weeks for me. Same set-up though. Successfully bred 2 years ago with the same set-up and cockatiels, Now they are looking after chicks, they die with some food in their crop, but they chicks just die. No reason, Just go suddenly really weak and dead very quickly. Not able to take them to avian vet due to time to get there with them, they'll be dead by the time i arrive. 

I am on the verge of giving them up and stopping breeding cockatiels all together which I do not want to do, just not fair for them to have chicks which die all the time.
Nest substrate is wood-chippings designed for bedding, non-toxic stuff and dust free.

Am going to worm them now and see if that helps the current survivors.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I am also in the UK, Just further south than 06louth.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

06louth said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying, the cockateils are growing normally and the parents are feeding them on millet both red and white and striped, black, white, hearts of sunflowers. they also have iodine block and millet sprays with green-food available and cuttlefish bone and grit. they are bedded on wood shavings. yes they are dying in the nest, i don't attempt to hand feed them as i have never had any success. they have been all aviary bred and as far as i know they are not related. the parents mutation are pearl pied and the cocks are normal greys. The nest box size is 10'' x 10'' x 25''.
> 
> ...



have you tried handfeeding past clutches and they passed on you?
is this what you meant when you said"i don't attempt to hand feed them as i have never had any success. "?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

NuttyNu said:


> How about somebody who is having the same problem. Lost 5chicks in the last 2days. They do not have grit in their diet. I had 13, now they are slowly fading. Ages are around 1-2 weeks for me. Same set-up though. Successfully bred 2 years ago with the same set-up and cockatiels, Now they are looking after chicks, they die with some food in their crop, but they chicks just die. No reason, Just go suddenly really weak and dead very quickly. Not able to take them to avian vet due to time to get there with them, they'll be dead by the time i arrive.
> 
> I am on the verge of giving them up and stopping breeding cockatiels all together which I do not want to do, just not fair for them to have chicks which die all the time.
> Nest substrate is wood-chippings designed for bedding, non-toxic stuff and dust free.
> ...


try posting a new thread asking for help with your problem
be as descriptive as possible of all your seeing.. pictures too if you have them
also try aspen shavings that are dust free (as possible)
for nesting box with 3" of it thick for bedding across nest box


----------

